
Hackers blamed for wave of fake death tweets - vaksel
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10275473-93.html
======
TrevorJ
This is important in that it highlights the problem with sharing your password
and account info with third party sites that have dubious security practices.
All that was needed to gain access what brute forcing a 4 digit pin number.

